# Lotion bar packaging



## dixiedragon (Oct 18, 2016)

I am planning on making a bunch of small lotion bars for Christmas gifts. Not in roll-up tubes -  just little blocks of lotion bar. How do you package these? I think they need to be in something that you can take them out of, use them and put them back. Obviously, cheaper is better!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 18, 2016)

The dollar store has little round or rectangular containers.  There are 10 in a package.   Or you can make them in a mold and put them in a metal tin.   The dollar store containers work pretty well as you can pop them in and out.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 18, 2016)

If you do not need a fancy container, deli cups work well. I like the 2 oz short deli cups


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 18, 2016)

Ditto what Shari said.  Keep your eyes open for the 10 packs of round or rectangular containers.  You can use them as molds & packaging for lotion bars.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Dec 26, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Ditto what Shari said.  Keep your eyes open for the 10 packs of round or rectangular containers.  You can use them as molds & packaging for lotion bars.



They do work pretty well, very handy. I do have one container that recently the bottom cracked.  The soft salve/ balm is calendula/rice-bran, Texas cedar-wood, rosehip, shea and beeswax that I made in early March 2016. This container is kept in the medicine cabinet. Two other containers each at work and in my purse are fine so far.


----------

